# عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها



## الكومندو (25 يناير 2008)

لوقا
4: 5 ثم اصعده ابليس الى جبل عال و اراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في لحظة من الزمان 
4: 6 و قال له ابليس لك اعطي هذا السلطان كله و مجدهن لانه الي قد دفع و انا اعطيه لمن اريد 
4: 7 فان سجدت امامي يكون لك الجميع 
4: 8 فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد 


هنا اطرح عدة اسئلة بناءا علي ما سبق:
1- كيف يقول الشيطان ليسوع انه سيعطيه كل هذا السلطان وهو اساسا الرب المالك لكل شئ؟؟
2- كيف يطلب من الرب يسوع ان يسجد له وهو المخلوق؟؟
3- لماذا قال يسوع للشيطان( انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد)) ولم يقل(انه مكتوب لي انا الرب الهك تسجد واياي تعبد))؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*




> كيف يقول الشيطان ليسوع انه سيعطيه كل هذا السلطان وهو اساسا الرب المالك لكل شئ؟؟
> 2- كيف يطلب من الرب يسوع ان يسجد له وهو المخلوق؟؟
> 3- لماذا قال يسوع للشيطان( انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد)) ولم يقل(انه مكتوب لي انا الرب الهك تسجد واياي تعبد))؟؟



ازيك حبيبي الكومندو بجد وحشني بس اخلص ونعمل المناظرة انا قريت كتير ومنتظرك 


الشيطان كان في التجربة 

كان محتار هل المسيح هو الله فيشوفة بيعمل معجزات  ويخرج الشياطين 


فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج
منه ولم يضره شيئا . 

وبينما هو آت مزقه الشيطان وصرعه . فانتهر يسوع الروح النجس وشفى
الصبي وسلمه الى ابيه 

وهذة الاية توضح اكتر 
فحين كان العشاء وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي
ان يسلمه . 



وهذا رد بسيط جدا جدا لاني بجد مشغول ولما افضي هشرحلك بتوسع وبجد ربنا يباركك الكومندو 


وانتظر رد بقية الاخوة سيستكفو ويوفو 

ومنتظرك 
في يوم 


20 |6|2008 لما اخلص امتحانات للمناظرة




يقول لا يمكن ان يكون انسان   دة هو الله ويشوفة نايم او بياكل يقول دة اكيد انسان عادي فكان متشكك   هل هو الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الأخ الفاضل / كوماندوز
+++ سؤالك هذا ، إجابته تسير فى نفس الإتجاه مع إجابة سؤال آخر لسيادتك ، إذ تتعرض لكيفية عدم معرفة الشيطان بلاهوت المسيح ،  و لذلك إستأذنك فى وضع هذه الإجابة هنا أيضاً ، مع إضافة صغيرة ، هى أن اللاهوت -- فى الأصل -- غير منظور لكل الخليقة ، إلاّ بسماح من الله ، وبالكيفية التى يوجدها الله ، لأن اللاهوت ليس له شكل مشابه للمألوف لنا ، إذ ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل .++ لذلك فإن إخفاء اللاهوت هو الأمر العادى ، وأما الكشف عنه ، فهو معجزة لا تتم إلاّ بسماح منه .

++ أما الرد الآخر  -- الذى قد يكون مفيداً هنا أيضاً ، إذ يجعل الصورة تتكامل -- فكان  :- 

++++ التدبير الإلهى للفداء ، كان بالحكمة الطاهرة ، وليس بالعنفوان والإغتصاب . +  فعند الله القدوس ، تكون الغاية طاهرة ، والوسيلة كذلك طاهرة . 
++++ ولأن البشرية باعت نفسها للشيطان ، عندما أطاعته ، إذ أن : [ أنت عبد للذى تطيعه ]   ، ولأن الرحمة الإلهية تريد إنقاذ البشر من مصير العذاب الأبدى الرهيب . ++ لذلك فإن الحكمة الإلهية صنعت تدبيراً طاهراً ، لإنقاذ أولئك الأسرى فى يد إبليس ، بدون أى مكر أو خبث أو خديعة دنيئة .
+++++ ويمكن تشبيه ذلك --- مع الفارق --- بما فعله الجيش المصرى فى حرب تحرير سيناء ، إذ إتبع  إسلوباً  عبقرياً لا يخطر على بال العدو ، بإبتكار فكرة عبقرية لإزالة خط بارليف -- الذى لا تقدر عليه القنبلة الذرية -- بإستخدام خراطيم مياه عملاقة ذات قوة دفع جبارة ، أطاحت بالساتر الترابى ( الجبل ) فى لحظات . +  فكانت المفاجأة ، بإستخدام العلم والفكر والإختراع  والعبقرية ، وليس بإستخدام الخديعة الدنيئة .+ ولذلك فكل الأجيال ، وحتى الأعداء ، لن يمكنهم إلاّ  إحترام هذا العمل الشريف العبقرى .
+++++ وكذلك أيضاً -- ولكن على مستوى أسمى وأعلى من كل ما فى الوجود -- صنع الله تدبيراً ، على أسمى مستوى فى العبقرية والحكمة ، لأنه هو الحكمة ذاتها .
+++++ فأكمل خطته الفدائية الفائقة الحكمة ، بدون أن يدرى العدو بما يحدث ، بل ظل فى حالة توسوس وقلق وتردد ، لا يدرى ما حقيقة هذه الأمور الغريبة التى يراها ولا يفهمها ، مثلما كانت حالة العدو عند تحرير سيناء .
++++++ والشيئ الذى لا يمكن أن يخطر ببال الشيطان المتعجرف المتكبر ، هو أن يأتي الله ، متجسداً ، فى تلك الحالة من الوداعة و التواضع . ++ الشيطان المتكبر المتعجرف ، يمكنه أن يفكر فى كل الأشياء ، إلاّ فى التواضع ، + إنه لا يتخيل معنى التواضع ، ولا يتصور كيف يكون شكله . ++ لذلك فإن الخطة العبقرية جاءت --لتنقذ البشر  -- من المكان الذى لا يتخيله العدو ، وبالكيفية التى لا يتصورها العدو ، جاءت من طريق التواضع ، وبوسيلة التواضع ، فإرتبك تفكير العدو ، وظل متردداً  بين التكذيب والتصديق ، حتى أتم الله خلاصه للبشر . 
++++++ ولذلك ، فهذا الخلاص ، المبنى على التواضع والإحتمال ، حتى الصليب ، لا يستحقه ، إلاّ المؤمنين به ، لا يستحقه إلاّ المتواضعين المحتملين .
++++++++ وأما المتكبرين المتعجرفين ، فمثلهم مثل إبليس ، لا يقبلونه ولا يتخيلونه ولا يتصورونه .... ولايستحقونه .


----------



## الكومندو (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

شكرا لكل من الاخوين : مارون(صديقي العزيز شد حيلك في الامتحانات ومنتظرك باذن الله))
وايضا الاستاذ مكرم
علي ردودكم


> الشيطان كان في التجربة
> 
> كان محتار هل المسيح هو الله فيشوفة بيعمل معجزات ويخرج الشياطين
> 
> ...



طيب ياعزيزي اذا كان الشيطان في التجربة فانا اتعجب من رد يسوع عليه فلم يقل(انه مكتوب لي انا الرب الهك تسجد واياي تعبد))؟؟ لماذا؟؟


> إذ تتعرض لكيفية عدم معرفة الشيطان بلاهوت المسيح ، و لذلك إستأذنك فى وضع هذه الإجابة هنا أيضاً ، مع إضافة صغيرة ، هى أن اللاهوت -- فى الأصل -- غير منظور لكل الخليقة ، إلاّ بسماح من الله ، وبالكيفية التى يوجدها الله ، لأن اللاهوت ليس له شكل مشابه للمألوف لنا ، إذ ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل .++ لذلك فإن إخفاء اللاهوت هو الأمر العادى ، وأما الكشف عنه ، فهو معجزة لا تتم إلاّ بسماح منه .


وما الدافع وراء عدم معرفة الشيطان بلاهوت يسوع ولماذا يااخ مكرم؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

++ الأخ الفاضل كوماندوز
++++ صدقنى ، لقد فرحت عندما رأيت ردك السريع ، ثم ضحكت عندما قرأت هذا الرد السريع !!!!!!!!!!!!!
+++ يا أخى الفاضل ، أنت لم تقرأ الإجابات كما تنبغى القراءة .
++++ وإسمحلى بمزاحة صغيرة ، وهى أن الله -- عندنا -- لم يقل فقط : إقرأ  ......... + بل قال : إفهم !!!!!!!!!! 
++++معلهش ، خليها المرة ديه عليك .


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



الكومندو قال:


> 1- كيف يقول الشيطان ليسوع انه سيعطيه كل هذا السلطان وهو اساسا الرب المالك لكل شئ؟؟




الشيطان كذاب و يغري و يحلل كذبه لحجج و اوهام
و ما فعله الشيطان هو ليس اكثر من كذبة اخرى, فكل ما قدمه الشيطان هو ملك للرب وحده, لكنه مجددا كذب و اتخذ من الكذب وسيلة لتعطيل خطة الله, لكنها لم تنجح




> 2- كيف يطلب من الرب يسوع ان يسجد له وهو المخلوق؟؟


 
لانه يريد من المسيح ان يسجد له ليخرب خطة الله




> 3- لماذا قال يسوع للشيطان( انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد)) ولم يقل(انه مكتوب لي انا الرب الهك تسجد واياي تعبد))؟؟


 
لان الرب يسوع اقتبس ما كتب بالعهد القديم بالحرف الواحد راجع التثنية 6 و العدد 13

سلام و نعمة


----------



## درويش (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



> لكنه مجددا كذب و اتخذ من الكذب وسيلة لتعطيل خطة الله, لكنها لم تنجح





> لانه يريد من المسيح ان يسجد له ليخرب خطة الله



اسمح لى الاستاذ ماى روك
 هل الشيطان كان يعلم خطة الله لكى يحاول ان يخربها؟؟؟؟؟؟




> لان الرب يسوع اقتبس ما كتب بالعهد القديم بالحرف الواحد راجع التثنية 6 و العدد 13



13 فَالرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ، وَبِاسْمِهِ تَحْلِفُونَ

ممكن توضيح اجابتك لو سمحت 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



درويش قال:


> اسمح لى الاستاذ ماى روك
> هل الشيطان كان يعلم خطة الله لكى يحاول ان يخربها؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لا يلزم الشخص المعرفة التامة بخطة ما لأيقافها او تخريبها
فالشيطان لم يعرف تفاصيل الخطة الالهية, لكنه عرف المسيح و اراد ان يغريه, و لذلك جربه لكن لم ينجح اذ انتصر المسيح عليه






> 13 فَالرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ، وَبِاسْمِهِ تَحْلِفُونَ
> 
> ممكن توضيح اجابتك لو سمحت
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 

معناها, المسيح اقتبس من العهد القديم ليرد على الشيطان, فالأقتباسات لا تخضع لتغيير الضمائر و الحالات


----------



## درويش (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

عزيزى ماى روك
لقد قلت فى مداخلتك السابقة



> و اتخذ من الكذب وسيلة لتعطيل خطة الله, لكنها لم تنجح


واكدت كلامك مرة اخرى وقلت



> لانه يريد من المسيح ان يسجد له ليخرب خطة الله



وسؤالى كان 
هل الشيطان كان يعلم خطة الله لكى يحاول ان يخربها؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهذا هو ردك



> لا يلزم الشخص المعرفة التامة بخطة ما لأيقافها او تخريبها
> فالشيطان لم يعرف تفاصيل الخطة الالهية, لكنه عرف المسيح و اراد ان يغريه, و لذلك جربه لكن لم ينجح اذ انتصر المسيح عليه



لقد بنيت كلامك على المعرفة التامة بالخطة لأيقافها او تخريبها 
ورجعت وأكدت كلامك ان الشيطان لم يعرف تفاصيل الخطة الالهية

اذن هل الشيطان كان يعلم بوجود خطة الاهية ولكن لا يعلم تفاصيلها؟؟؟؟؟
  ما الذى كان يعرفة الشيطان باضبط؟؟؟
وما دليلك ؟



> لكنه عرف المسيح و اراد ان يغريه



فى اى طبيعة  عرف المسيح ؟؟؟؟

عزيزى ماى روك ارجو سعة صدرك لاسألتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

++ الأخ الفاضل درويش 
++ نعم  ، ما قاله الأخ ماى روك ، هو الصحيح .
+++ فإن الشيطان كان يعرف -- إجمالياً -- بنية الله فى تخليص البشر . 
++ فقد أعطى الله ذلك الوعد ، لأبوينا الأولين ، عند سقوطهما فى المعصية بغواية الحية ، كما عاقب الحية التى إستغلها الشيطان لتنفيذ غوايته ، كما توعد الشيطان  بأن عقابه سيأتى ، إذ أن المولود من المرأة ، سيسحق رأس الحية ، بمعنى الشيطان ذاته .
+++ وبالطبع ، كان كلام الله غامضاً ، وبالذات من جهة كيفية تنفيذه ، ولكنه بالتأكيد سيحدث . 
+++++ ولذلك  فإن الشيطان كان يعرف الهدف ، ولكنه يجهل الوسيلة .


----------



## درويش (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الاخ المحترم مكرم
اشكرك على ردك وهو كلام واضح وشرح مبسط وسهل
ولكن اسمح لى ان اعدل كلمة بنية الله  





> +++ فإن الشيطان كان يعرف -- إجمالياً -- بنية الله فى تخليص البشر


ونقول خطة الله فى تخليص البشر كما اشار الاخ ماى روك سابقا 
لانة لا احد يعلم نية الله . فهو يعلم ما فى الصدور وما فى نفوسنا ولا احد يعلم ما فى نفسة 
ويبقى سؤالى المبنى على كلام الاخ ماى روك


> لكنه عرف المسيح و اراد ان يغريه


فى اى طبيعة عرف المسيح ؟؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

+++ الأخ الفاضل درويش 
++++ مع أن الأمر أصغر من الحاجة للرد عليه ، ولكنى إحتراماً لفكر سيادتك سأرد عليه .
++  النية من الفعل : نوى ، بمعنى أنه عقد العزم على فعل شيئ ، فالنية ليست بالضرورة -- حسبما يجرى على ألسنة الناس -- أن تكون مخفاةً ، فقد يعقد الإنسان نيته على عمل شيئ فى العلن ، كأن يقول بأنه ينوى أن يجيب عن هذا السؤال ، حين ميسرة . +  فهذه النية ، هى نية علنية . + ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من أن  تكون النية سرِّية ، مما يستدعى -- حينذاك -- للقول بأنه أضمر شيئاً ، إذ  أن ذلك يكون فى ضميره .
+++ ولكنى لا أعفى نفسى -- بذلك الرد -- من إحتمالية الخطأ ، ومن حاجتى الدائمة للتقويم ، ولأن يقوم الآخرون بتنبيهى لخطأى . وأقدم شكرى مقدماً ، لكل من يفعل ذلك . ++ ولكن من الأفضل أن يفعل الإنسان ذلك ،  بعد تدقيق ، لكى يكون مجهوده مخلصاً ومشكوراً .


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



درويش قال:


> اذن هل الشيطان كان يعلم بوجود خطة الاهية ولكن لا يعلم تفاصيلها؟؟؟؟؟
> ما الذى كان يعرفة الشيطان باضبط؟؟؟
> وما دليلك ؟


 
كان يعرف بوعد الله المبارك من نسل ابراهيم, و كان يعرف ان لله خطة خلاص للبشرية, و ذلك لان الله تكلم بهذا الكلام مباشرة و الشيطان له سلطان سماع ما يقال, فهو كما سمع امر الله لادم و حواء لعدم الاقتراب من شجرة المعرفة
اضافة الى خطة الله المشار اليها في الكتاب المقدس ايضا, فالشيطان له معرفة كتابيا ايضا, اذ سأل المسيح 
[Q-BIBLE]قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».[/Q-BIBLE] 




> فى اى طبيعة عرف المسيح ؟؟؟؟


 
طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد, ابن الله, لانه سأله بهذا اللقب مرات متعددة 



> عزيزى ماى روك ارجو سعة صدرك لاسألتى


 
صدري واسع لكل الأسئلة, لكن لا ارى اي هدف من اسألتك هذه, سوى كونها تسأل لانك تريد ان تسأل فقط..


----------



## الكومندو (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

اوجه سؤالين بناءا علي كلام الادمن روك:
ما علاقة امر الشيطان ليسوع بالسجود له بتخريب خطته؟؟بعد ان تعطونا الدليل علي معرفة الشيطان بوجود خطة لخلاص البشرية؟؟
والسؤال الثاني هو: لماذا اقتبس يسوع ولم يستخدم الضمير الذي يعود عليه؟؟؟
وشكرا علي سعة الصدر


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



الكومندو قال:


> اوجه سؤالين بناءا علي كلام الادمن روك:
> ما علاقة امر الشيطان ليسوع بالسجود له بتخريب خطته؟؟بعد ان تعطونا الدليل علي معرفة الشيطان بوجود خطة لخلاص البشرية؟؟




السجود لغير الله غير مقبول في الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس صريح بخصوص السجود لله وحده فقط, و بذلك اذا سجد المسيح بجسده للشيطان, يكون خضع له و هذا لا يجوز, فالمسيح بلاهوته لا يخضع لشئ, بل كل شئ خاضع له
اما الدليل, فراجع ردي الاخير, فقد اجبت على هذه الجزئية




> والسؤال الثاني هو: لماذا اقتبس يسوع ولم يستخدم الضمير الذي يعود عليه؟؟؟


 
لانه قال: مكتوب
اي يقتبس ما كتب بالحرف
سلام و نعمة


----------



## بشرى لك يا مسلم (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الله أكبر كيف لإله يصرعه شيطان و الإله يكون ما أراد أن يكون و الإله خالق كل شيء ثم يأتي الشيطان ليصرعه أفيدوني ؟


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



بشرى لك يا مسلم قال:


> الله أكبر كيف لإله يصرعه شيطان و الإله يكون ما أراد أن يكون و الإله خالق كل شيء ثم يأتي الشيطان ليصرعه أفيدوني ؟


 
و من قال ان الله صرعه شيطان؟


----------



## الكومندو (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

معلش يااستاذ روك استحملني وفهمني
السؤال تاني بطريقة اخري:
كيف يقع الخراب للخطة بسجود يسوع للشيطان؟؟
واين الدليل علي معرفة  الشيطان بوجود خطة لخلاص البشرية؟؟ اقتبس الدليل من ردك السابق كما تقول
والسؤال الثاني ياروك:

لماذا اقتبس يسوع ولم يستخدم الضمير الذي يعود عليه؟؟؟  

هل فهمت السؤال؟؟
شكرا لسعة الصدر


----------



## fredyyy (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*بشرى *

*من أين أتيت بكلمة (((( يصرعة ))))*

*يجب أن تتوخى الحزر وأنت تتكلم على المسيح, وذلك لصالحك كي لا ُُُتخطأ الى الله*

*يجب أن تعرف أن المسيح هو الله بكل ما هو الله*

*والمسيح هو الإنسان الكامل الذي كان سرور الآب به فقال: *

*متى  3 : 17 *
*وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ». *

*لقد تعرض للتجربة كإنسان لكي نعرف أن المُجرب آتيِ لكل إنسان, وبماذا يجب أن نرد*

*وكالذبيحة الانسانية الكاملة ليس فيه عيب (بدون خطية) حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم*

*ولأن نعرف أن سلاح حربنا ضد الشيطان هو كلمة اللة لتأثيرها القوي ضد الشيطان*

*وأن نعرف أن خطط الشيطان ُتبنى على إستغلال إحتياحاتنا المادية والمعنوية*

*فأنا كمؤمن لن ُأوافق طرق الشيطان لأني محتاج لطعام *

*ولن ُأوافق الشيطان لتجربة كلام الله بل ُأصادق على كلام الله*

*ولن ُأوافق الشيطان على السجود لغير الله ولو قدم لى إمتلاك العالم كله*

*مرقس  8 : 36 *
*لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ *


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



الكومندو قال:


> السؤال تاني بطريقة اخري:
> كيف يقع الخراب للخطة بسجود يسوع للشيطان؟؟




لن يفيدك تغيير صيغة السؤال, فالجواب هو واحد

السجود لغير الله غير مقبول في الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس صريح بخصوص السجود لله وحده فقط, و بذلك اذا سجد المسيح بجسده للشيطان, يكون خضع له و هذا لا يجوز, فالمسيح بلاهوته لا يخضع لشئ, بل كل شئ خاضع له





> واين الدليل علي معرفة الشيطان بوجود خطة لخلاص البشرية؟؟ اقتبس الدليل من ردك السابق كما تقول


 
يعني اذا ما كنت مستعد ان تتعب نفسك و تقرأ ردودنا التي فيها اجابة, لماذا تسأل يا عزيزي؟

اذ قلت

كان يعرف بوعد الله المبارك من نسل ابراهيم, و كان يعرف ان لله خطة خلاص للبشرية, و ذلك لان الله تكلم بهذا الكلام مباشرة و الشيطان له سلطان سماع ما يقال, فهو كما سمع امر الله لادم و حواء لعدم الاقتراب من شجرة المعرفة
اضافة الى خطة الله المشار اليها في الكتاب المقدس ايضا, فالشيطان له معرفة كتابيا ايضا, اذ سأل المسيح 
 
[Q-BIBLE]قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». [/Q-BIBLE]







> لماذا اقتبس يسوع ولم يستخدم الضمير الذي يعود عليه؟؟؟


 
لانه اقتبس ما كتب بالعهد القديم
اقتبس ما كتب و ليس ما قيل

كم مرة اكرر الجواب حتى تفهمه؟




> هل فهمت السؤال؟؟
> شكرا لسعة الصدر


 
فهمته و رديت عليه, فكفى تكرارا يا عزيزي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

+++ الأخوة أصحاب الأسئلة 
+++++++ الإخوة أجابوكم عن مضمون أسئلتكم ، وحتى شكل أسئلتكم ، أوضحوا  تشوّْهاتها .
++++ فرجاء الإلتزام بإستخدام تعبيرات عقلانية ، فإن السفاهات و الخباثات ، فلا تليق بأهل الحضارات .
+++ فمثلاً ، يقول الأخ كوماندوز :- (( امر الشيطان ليسوع بالسجود له )) ، فمن أين جئت بهذا التعبير ، بأنه يأمره !!!!!!!
++++ الفارق كبير لكل عاقل ، بين أن تقول يأمر ، وأن تقول يطلب أو يقول .
+++ ثم يستطرد قائلاً :- ((  بتخريب خطته )) ،  (( كيف يقع الخراب للخطة بسجود يسوع للشيطان؟؟ )) ، فلماذا تتكلم عن عمل فاشل ، كأنه شيئاً ناجحاً ، حتى أنك  تجعله يستدعى مثل هذه التعبيرات الفجة !!!! 
 +++ كل هذا ، عن عمل فاشل !!!!!!!!!
+++ فأرجوك أن تترفع عن إسلوب الفاشلين -- فى إيجاد فكرة قوية -- فيعوضون نقصهم ، بكلمات رنـّْانة طنـّانة جوفاء . ، وأن تجتهد فى البحث عن كلام ذى قيمة ، يليق بالمفكرين ، أصحاب العقول ، المحترمين .


----------



## محمد فادي (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*حرر من قبل My Rock *
*بسبب النسخ و اللصق*
*ال 43 سؤال تم الرد عليها في الموضوع التالي*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33281*


----------



## صوت الرب (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*أخي محمد فادي 
أسئلتك هي من الشيخ عماد المهدي 
و تم الإجابة على ال 43 سؤال بالتفصيل و بالكامل من قبل ماي روك
و إليك رابط الإجابة ... مع الشكر
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33281*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الأخ الفاضل / محمد فادى 
+++يسعدنى جداً أن أتعرف على سيادتك ، من حيث أنك ، كما ذكرت عن نفسك :-  (((  كمسيحي سابق ))) .
+++فإننا نسمع كثيراً عمن يغيرون دينهم ، ولكننا نادراً ما نقابلهم مباشرة هكذا .
+++ وعندما نصادف شخصاً تحول للمسيحية ، فإن إهتمامنا الأعظم ، ينصب على معرفة السبب فى إعتناقه للمسيحية .
+++ فقد يكون قد عرف أشياءً سيئة فى دينه السابق ، مما جعله يكفر بدينه السابق هذا .
 ++ ولكن هذه النقطة لا تثير إهتمامنا كثيراً ، بل الأهم -- فى نظرنا -- هو السؤال عن السبب فى إختياره للمسيحية بالذات ، فمن المعروف أن الإيمان بالمسيحية ، سيجـُرَّ  عليه عداوات وإنتقامات ، قد تصل لأن يفقد حياته ، فلماذا يقدم على عمل محفوف بالمخاطر كهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++  فلا يمكن لمن إكتشف خطأ دينه ، أن يدخل ديناً يعرضه للمخاطر ، لمجرد ملأ الفراغ ،.
++++  بل من المؤكد أنه إكتشف شيئاً عظيماً ، يستدعى قبوله للدين الجديد .
++++ ولذلك فإن كل إهتمامنا يتركز على معرفة هذا الشيئ العظيم ، أو ما نسميه بإختباره ، الذى دفعه للتنازل عن كل شيئ ، من أجل هذه الجوهرة الكثيرة الثمن .
+++++  وبنفس المنظور ، فإننا يمكن أن نتصور أن سيادتك تركت المسيحية ، لأنها تطالبك بأشياء لا تقبلها . +++++  ولكن المثير حقاً -- مثلما فى حالة الإيمان بالمسيحية ، مع فارق أنك لن تتعرض لما يتعرضون هم له -- هو معرفة الدافع لإيمانك الجديد ، أو إختبارك  العظيم .
+++++ وإننا ، عندما نصادف شخصاً آمن بالمسيح ، نعصره بالأسئلة ، لنستخرج منه عصارة تجربته العظيمة ، فأتمنى أن تتيح لنا نفس الفرصة ، لنتعرف جيداً على أعماق إختبارك الرائع ، الذى بسببه أقدمت على هذا العمل .
+++ ولك جزيل الشكر ، مقدماً.


----------



## محمد فادي (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

أخي العزيز على قلبي مكرم شنودة،
سلام الله عليك و بركاته تحل على قلبك للنور و الايمان انشاء الله،
أما بعد،
بإختصار شديد أنا أعلم تماما المخاطر المحفوفة التي قد تجعلني أفقد حياتي خصوصا عندنا نحن المصريين الأقباط في حالة التحول الى الاسلام أو غيره بخلاف المذاهب  المسيحية الأخرى و ذلك بسبب التشدد في الديانة و ذلك بإعتراف الغرب و يثير اعجابهم.

لكن الحمدلله أنا لست في مصر مما سمح لي حرية التفكير بالإضافة الى تفتح عقلي و لله الحمد بإحدى التخصصات النادرة عالميا و التي ترتبط أيضاً بالإستثمار و التوقع الربحي و التي بدأ شدني الى الاسلام من خلالها حيث قرأت عن النظام المالي الاسلامي و تحريمه للربا و منها للفضول بدأت أقرأ في القرآن و سمعت عن المعجزات الكونية التي بينها القرآن منذ ألف و أربعمائة عام و أثبتها علماء أوروبيين في زماننا هذا و أسلموا و خصوصا في ألمانيا.

لا تظن أنه أخذتني العاطفة نحو الاسلام أو المسيحية ، بل أنا لا أفكر الا بالأرقام و بعلمانية شديدة بعيدة عن الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم و بذلك و مع البحث و الجلوس مع الكثير من أصدقائي المسلمين و من هم أكثر تدينا مني في المسيحسة لمست فعلا الكلاسيكية و السهولة في الاسلام و البعد عن التعقيد خصوصا في طبيعة الاله و يكفي ما فكرت فيه بأنه لو محمد صلى الله عليه و سلك كان مخترعا للاسلام و لم يوحى به فلماذا لم يفعل مثل النصارى و قال لهم ليس المسيح ابن الله و لكني أنا ابنه الحقيقي أو على الاقل اخيه و كان سب في المسيح و أمه كما فعلها اليهود و هم أصحاب العهد القديم بل بالعكس كرم الاسلام مريم العذراء و رد على بني اسرائيل عندما اتهموها في شرفها و هي من نساء الجنة و كرم المسيح عليه السلام و هو روحه ، هذا مثال على أشياء شدتني الى الاسلام و هو ان كان دين كاذب لكذب كل الرسل و الكتب و لكن من أركان الاسلام  هو الايمان بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله حتى لو أعتقدنا بالتحريف و التبديل.
كما لم يأمرنا الله بحمل السيف كما كنت أعتقد لفرض القوة و انما لعزة الانسان و الدفاع عن كرامته فمن هو الاله الذي يرضى لعبيده بالذل و الهوان!! هذا غير صديقة مسيحية لي مصرية (مع أنها لم تسلم) و لكن من خلال هجومها على الاسلام بطريقة رائعة (احقاقا للحق) جعلتني أقرأ أكثر و أكثر و أحسست بالحلقة المفرغة في النهاية التي تدور حولها و هي بنظام هو كده تبعا لما ورد في الكتاب المقدس و لكن الاسلام على العكس يريك كل شيء ولا تصل الى حلقة مفرغة.

أعلم أن كلامي قد يغضبك أو يثير حماستك الدينية و لكن صدقني رسالتك الرقيقة هي دليل على وجود ايمان لديك و بحث عن الحقيقة و الحب فقد حق قول الله تعالى عليك هنا في سورة المائدة:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(  و لتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين و رهبانا و انهم لا يستكبرون<82> و اذا سمعوا ما أنزل الى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبا مع الشاهدين) صدق الله العظيم

أخيك،
محمد فادي عفت


----------



## shady_real (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

انا بحييك من كل قلبي يا محمد وربي يهدي الكل للاسلام لانه هو الخلاص....

احب اقول للجميع انه  ديننا الاسلامي يخبرنا بانه عيسى سيرجع للدنيا وديننا بيؤمرنا نتبعه اذا نزل الى الارض ان كنا  احياء ولسنا اموات...هذا تصديق للاخ الغالي  محمد فادي...


----------



## درويش (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ الأخوة أصحاب الأسئلة
> +++++++ الإخوة أجابوكم عن مضمون أسئلتكم ، وحتى شكل أسئلتكم ، أوضحوا  تشوّْهاتها .
> ++++ فرجاء الإلتزام بإستخدام تعبيرات عقلانية ، فإن السفاهات و الخباثات ، فلا تليق بأهل الحضارات .
> +++ فمثلاً ، يقول الأخ كوماندوز :- (( امر الشيطان ليسوع بالسجود له )) ، فمن أين جئت بهذا التعبير ، بأنه يأمره !!!!!!!
> ...



عفوا اخى العزيز
السؤال المطروح كان


> - كيف يطلب من الرب يسوع ان يسجد له وهو المخلوق؟؟



وكانت الاجابة هى


> لانه يريد من المسيح ان يسجد له ليخرب خطة الله


راجع المداخلة رقم 6
وهذة الاجابة فرضت السؤال التالى 
كيف يقع الخراب للخطة بسجود يسوع للشيطان؟؟
او بمعنى اخر ما علاقة تنفيذ الخطة او خرابها بسجود يسوع للشيطان 
بصرف النظر عن نجاح العمل ام فشلة


----------



## الكومندو (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

بارك الله فيك يااخ درويش فهذا ما اقصده تماما رغم عدم فهمهم للسؤال بعد ان طرحته بعدة اشكال

السؤال مرة اخري



> كيف يقع الخراب للخطة بسجود يسوع للشيطان؟؟
> او بمعنى اخر ما علاقة تنفيذ الخطة او خرابها بسجود يسوع للشيطان
> بصرف النظر عن نجاح العمل ام فشلة


----------



## fredyyy (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*الكومندو *
*او بمعنى اخر ما علاقة تنفيذ الخطة او خرابها بسجود يسوع للشيطان *

*السجود لغير الله ضد إرادته .... ومن لا يفعل إرادة الله لا يحقق خطة الله *

*هل فهمت العلاقة بين السجود لغير الله ... وتنفيذ خطة الله لفداء الانسان*


----------



## الكومندو (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

رغم انك لم تفهم سؤالي فهما دقيقا لكن لا يهم
ننظر في مشاركتك التي تقول فيها:



> السجود لغير الله ضد إرادته .... ومن لا يفعل إرادة الله لا يحقق خطة الله
> 
> هل فهمت العلاقة بين السجود لغير الله ... وتنفيذ خطة الله لفداء الانسان



طيب تمام
الانسان العادي المؤمن لا يسجد لغير الله ايضا ولا يفعل الا ما يريده الله
فما الاختلاف بين ما حدث وبين هذا المثال؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*الكومندو*
*الانسان العادي المؤمن لا يسجد لغير الله ايضا ولا يفعل الا ما يريده الله*

*المقصود هنا المؤمن الحقيقي بفداء المسيح على الصليب *

*لكن الانسان العادي لا يفعل دائماً إرادة الله *

*بل عنده رغبة دائمة لفعل الإرادة الذاتية*

*والمسيح يفعل إرادة الله الآب التي هي في ذات الوقت إرادته *

*لأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*ولا فرق في الرغبات لأن الهدف واحد*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الأخ الفاضل / ghadaa 
    (( 1 ))  تسأل عن العدل فى وراثة الأبناء لخطية الآباء.
            ++ فبنفس المنطق نسألك :- وما ذنب الأبناء فى وراثة الأمراض الجسدية ( مثل الإيدز  وغيره ) ؟؟؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة التخلف العقلى ؟؟    وما ذنبهم فى وراثة الفقر ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى ولادتهم فى  بلاد ظالمة تحرمهم من كل الحريات حتى حرية الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟ ...... إلخ 
           +++++ إنه يا سيدى الفاضل :- قانون الوراثة .  
           ++  وهو لا يقتصر على المواصفات الجسدية والعقلية والبيئية ، بل يشمل المواصفات الروحية أيضاً .
           ++ وتوجد دراسات تثبت توريث الصفات الأخلاقية  أيضاً ، مثل العدوانية والميول الإجرامية ، أو هدوء الطبع .
               +++++  إذن ، فالوراثة هى حقيقة قائمة ، شئت أم أبيت . 
              ++ والعاقل يتعامل مع الواقع ، ولا يضيع وقته فى التذمر .
     (( 2 ))  وتسأل عن العدل فى تحمل المسيح لعقوبة الآخرين . 
             +++ إنه الحب يا سيدى الفاضل .
      ++++  فحتى الإنسان صاحب المروءة  والشهامة ، إذا رأى شخصاً مشرفاً على الغرق  ، فإنه يلقى بنفسه فى البحر لينقذه . +++ فهل ستقول له : لماذ ا فعلت هذا  ؟؟ لو فعلت ، لقال لك :-  سؤالك غريب  !! ألم تسمع عن شيئ إسمه : المروءة  والشهامة   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     +++++ فكم وكم سيقول لك المسيح  -- الذى تعترض عليه ــ  سيقول لك :-  سؤالك غريب !!! ألم تسمع عن  شيئ إسمه  :  الحب    !!!!!!!!!
       (( 3 ))  ثم تقول  : هل الله يتلذذ برؤية الدم . ++ وهذا الفكر  -- الذى إقتبسته – كان ينبغى أن تحترس من ترديده ، لأنه من صنع الشيطان ، الذى دائماً يفترى على طريق الله  بمثل هذه الإتهامات ، كإسقاط  لما فيه هو ، لأنه هو المحب لسفك الدماء ، وهو : [ قتـّـال للناس ]  .
    +++ ولو لاحظت إتهاماتك أنت ، لوجدت أنك رفضت الرحمة – فى فداء المسيح لنا – بحجة العدل .
    +++ ثم عدت ، أنت نفسك ، ورفضت العدل -- فى موت الخاطئ بخطيته – بحجة الرحمة .
++++++++  وهذا هو إسلوب الشيطان دائماً ، فهو لا يريد الرحمة  ولا يريد العدل ، بل يتحجج بهما ، لكى يهدمهما معاً .
      (( 4 ))  ثم يتظاهر الشيطان بالرحمة ، ويدفعك لأن تقول : ولماذا يتم موت المسيح بهذه الطريقة الفظيعة ، لماذا لم يصنع الفداء -- من خطية آدم --  بطريقة أرحم من الصليب . ++ وفاتك يا سيدى الفاضل أن فداء المسيح يشمل خطية آدم وخطايا كل البشر ، فى كل العصور –  لكل من يؤمن – فلذلك إحتمل أبشع عقوبة ، ليفدى المحكوم عليهم بكل أنواع العقوبات بلا إستثناء ، فقد إستوفى كل العقوبات ، حتى الحد الأقصى .
    +++ وقول المسيح : إن أمكن أن تعبر عنى هذه الكأس ، هو دليل على عدم إمكانية الخلاص للبشر بدون  صلب المسيح . ++ لذلك مكتوب أنه ليس إسم آخر( غير المسيح ) به يمكن أن نخلص . ++ والفرصة تضيع على محبى الجدل للجدل ، مثلما ضاعت على الفريسيين الذين رأوا المولود أعمى -- وقد خلق له المسيح عيوناً – فلم يسألوا ليؤمنوا ، بل ليبحثوا عن مخرج لهم بعيداً عن الإيمان .
       (( 5 )) والمثال الذى لقـَّـنه لك ، عن الأب الذى يضحى بإبنه ، هو مثال مغلوط من نواحى كثيرة ، لأنه يتكلم عن شخصين مختلفين ومنفصلين ، حيث يضحى شخص بشخص آخر . ++ أما الآب والإبن ، فلها معانى روحية بعيدة تماماً عن هذا المثال . + فمن الناحية اللاهوتية : الآب والإبن إقنومان فى ذات الله الواحد ، فإنهما واحد وليسا إثنان . ++ ومن ناحية الناسوت – المتحد به اللاهوت – فإنه سـُــر بأن يتمم الفداء ، لأن الإرادة الناسوتية متحدة باللاهوت ، لأن اللاهوت إتحد بكل الناسوت ، جسماً ونفساً وروحاً وإرادة وفعلاً وكل شيئ . + وعن سرور المسيح بهذا الفداء ، مكتوب أنه إستهان بالألآم من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه ، وهو قال أنه من أجل هذه الساعة – أى الصليب – قد جاء .
          +++++++  فلا تضيع العمر باطلاً ، ولا تسمح للشيطان بأن يلف ويدور بك ، فى حلقات ودورانات لا تنتهى ، بل إنتبه وإبحث عن الحق بكل أمانة ، وإفحص أفكارك قبل أن ترددها ، لئلا يستغلك الشيطان ويجعلك مجرد بوق له ، بل صلى من أعماق قلبك ، إلى خالقك ، وقل له :  يا خالقى إرحمنى وإكشف لى الحقيقة .


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*ghadaa*
*أين العدل في صلب المسيح ؟*

** في الصليب مات الميسيح ... لكي نحيا نحن *

** في الصليب المسيح تم عدل الله (مات من يحمل الخطايا)*

*بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 *
*الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. *

** في الصليب ضُرِبَ المسيح لكي لا ُنعاقب نحن *

*إشعياء  53 : 8 *
*مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ *


**** مات المسيح من أجلي ... فهل ُأعاقبه لأنه وضع نفسة من أجلي *

*....... أم أقبل تلك البدلية التي َرضِيَ هو بها *



*مات أب لأنه جعل من جسده معبراً لأولاده لينقذهم من النار *

*فهل يُعاقب ذلك الأب المُحب لأولاده حتي الموت*

*أم يقدره أولاده كل التقدير *

*قائلين مات ليُحينا*​


----------



## جورج مايكل (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضوه غاده
تظنين ان السيد المسيح له المجد صلب من اجل خطية ادم -وهى ان اكل من الشجرة التى نهاه الله عن الاكل منها-  فقط وهذا باتاكيد خطأ تماما حيث ان المسيح جاء ليرفع خطايا العالم كله وادم واحد وواحد فقط من هذا العالم 
فلنترك خطية ادم جانبا ونقول  الم تخطئ انتى  الم أخطئ انا الم يخطئ كل الناس؟؟؟ 
اذا انا وانت وكل الناس  خطاة وسنحاسب وسيحاسبون على خطاياهم 
وبما ان كل الناس خطاه فاننا نحتاج لمخلص  بلا خطيه ليخلصنا من عقاب خطايانا 
ومن بلا خطيه غير الله ذاته ؟؟؟؟
1Ti 1:15  صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول: أن المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا.
Joh 1:29  وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا إليه فقال: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.
لذلك تجسد الله واخذ جسد انسان  وصار انسان لكى يصلب بهذا الجسد على الصليب بدلا من كل الخطاة الذين يؤمنون بخلاصه
وهو متبرعا بذلك وهو وحده القادر على ذلك والا ستهلك البشريه الخاطئه كلها  
Joh 3:16  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.
والسيد المسيح صلب بارادته حيث قال :
Joh 10:11  أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف
Joh 10:15  كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب. وأنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف..
Joh 10:18  ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضا. هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي».


Joh 2:18  فسأله اليهود: «أية آية ترينا حتى تفعل هذا؟»
Joh 2:19  أجاب يسوع: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه».
Joh 2:20  فقال اليهود: «في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه؟»
Joh 2:21  وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده.

اما ماذكرتيه 





> ألم يقضي المسيح جزءاً كبيراً من الليل وهو يصلى بأشد لجاجة طالبا من الله إنقاذه من طالبي صلبه (متى 26 : 36 ) .
> 
> ألم يدعو الله قائلاً : " إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ ". ( متى 26 : 39 ) .
> 
> ...



فهذا يدل على صعوبة الصلب وانه ليس سهل أو تافه على السيد المسيح كانسان 
فهو سيحمل خطايا العالم كلــــــــــه- من ادم الى اخر الدهور- وليس خشبة الصليب فقط كما تظنون ويدل ايضا على انه لايوجد طريقه اخرى غير الصلب 
ثم ان المسيح نزل من السماء لهذا الغرض  وبالتالى لم يظلم انسانا على الارض 
Joh 8:23  فقال لهم: « أنتم من أسفل أما أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم.
Joh 12:47  وإن سمع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن فأنا لا أدينه لأني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم.
Joh 3:13  وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.


----------



## جورج مايكل (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

COLOR="Red"]سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو الكومندو :


> كيف يقع الخراب للخطة بسجود يسوع للشيطان؟؟
> او بمعنى اخر ما علاقة تنفيذ الخطة او خرابها بسجود يسوع للشيطان
> بصرف النظر عن نجاح العمل ام فشلة


وهل انت تريد ان يسوع المسيح له المجد ان يسجد للشيطان ؟؟
وكيف ان ينتصر على الشيطان ونحن نراه ساجدا للشيطان حسب رغبتك؟
وهل الخطه هى ان يسجد السيد المسيح له المجد للشيطان طبقا لقاعدتكم الشهيره الضرورات تبيح المحظورات
اذا قلت لا اريد ان السيد المسيح يسجد للشيطان فنقول لك اذن سؤالك لا محل له من الاعراب[/COLOR]


----------



## الكومندو (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

انا اقصد يااخ فريدي
ان عدم سجود يسوع للشيطان لا يدل بحال من الاحوال انه اله
فكيف اذا العلاقة بين السجود للشيطان وخراب خطة الرب؟؟
شكرا لك علي سعة صدرك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

+++الأخ الفاضل كوماندوز
++++ أراك تكرر -- فى مداخلاتك السابقة --  كلمة : "" الخراب "" ، مراراً وتكراراً ، وكأن لها صدىً محبباً لسيادتك .
+++++  ثم أبحث عن السؤال ، فأجده مبنياً على كلمتى :  " سجود " ، و  " خراب "  . 
+++++ ولكن يا سيدى الفاضل ، لم يحدث  -نهائياً-  لا سجود  ولا خراب  ، بل طرد للشيطان وإتمام للخطة المقدسة بالفداء .
++++++++ فأين المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



الكومندو قال:


> انا اقصد يااخ فريدي
> ان عدم سجود يسوع للشيطان لا يدل بحال من الاحوال انه اله
> فكيف اذا العلاقة بين السجود للشيطان وخراب خطة الرب؟؟
> شكرا لك علي سعة صدرك


 
و من قال لك اننا نستشهد بعدم سجود المسيح للشيطان على انه دليل الوهية؟
انا لا اسجد للشيطان, و احبائي المشرفين لا يسجدون للشيطان, فهذا ليس دليل على الوهية اي احد
المسيح و الوهيته هي في نصوص اخرى, للتعمق بها انصحك بدخول مواضيع خاصة بالموضوع هذا في المنتدى.


----------



## fredyyy (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*الكومندو *
*فكيف اذا العلاقة بين السجود للشيطان وخراب خطة الرب؟؟*

*1- خطة الله أن يُقدم المسيح نفسة ذبيحة على الصليب *

*2- الذبيحة بحسب خروج 12 : 5 ، 6 & اللاويين 22 : 22 *

*تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ تَاخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ اوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. *
*وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ الَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ اسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ*

*اللاويين 22 : 22 *
*الاعْمَى وَالْمَكْسُورُ وَالْمَجْرُوحُ وَالْبَثِيرُ وَالاجْرَبُ وَالاكْلَفُ هَذِهِ لا تُقَرِّبُوهَا لِلرَّبِّ وَلا تَجْعَلُوا مِنْهَا وَقُودا عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلرَّبِّ. *

*3- السجود لغير الله = عيب في الذبيحة*

*فأذا كانت الذبيحة بها عيب فلا ينبغي أن ُتقدم *

*وإذا لم يقدم المسيح كالذبيحة فقد خرِّبت خطة الله*


----------



## الكومندو (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*



> السجود لغير الله = عيب في الذبيحة



قال الادمن روك من قبل ان الشيطان كان يعلم بوجود خطة الهية لخلاص البشرية
لكنه في نفس الوقت قال:



> فالشيطان لم يعرف تفاصيل الخطة الالهية




اذا فالشيطان لا يعرف ان يسوع هو الذبيح لكي يجعلها معيبة

تحياتي اليك فريدي المحترم..


----------



## الكومندو (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الاستاذ روك
شكرا لك علي سعة صدرك..
وعندي تعقيب علي ردودك

فقد قلت في احد مشاركاتك:



> اذا سجد المسيح بجسده للشيطان, يكون خضع له و هذا لا يجوز, فالمسيح بلاهوته لا يخضع لشئ, بل كل شئ خاضع له




ثم بعد ذلك في مشاركة اخري تقول:




> و من قال لك اننا نستشهد بعدم سجود المسيح للشيطان على انه دليل الوهية؟
> انا لا اسجد للشيطان, و احبائي المشرفين لا يسجدون للشيطان, فهذا ليس دليل على الوهية اي احد




هل لاحظت التناقض في كلامك؟؟؟
وان لم يكن ثمة تناقض بين المشاركتين فارجو التوضيح...
تحيات الكومـنـــــــــــــــــدو


----------



## fredyyy (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

*الكومندو*
*اذا فالشيطان لا يعرف ان يسوع هو الذبيح لكي يجعلها معيبة*

*هذا الإستنتاج من صنع تفكيرك أنت ولا تجعل كلامك مطاطياً *

*فكلامة الله ثابتة ومستقيمة,  والله لا يحب إلا مستقيمي القلوب *

*لكن إعلم أن :*

** **هذة التجربة ُذكِرَت لتوضِّح أن المسيح كالإنسان الكامل ليس فيه عيب *

** هذة التجربة ُذكِرَت لتوضِّح كيفية محاربه إبليس (بكلام الله)*

**  رضى الله على الإنسان ... أهم بكثير من أسترضاء غيره*

** المسيح لم يطلب شيئاً لنفسه حتى لو كان رغيف الخبز*

** المسيح قد أتى ليهزم إبليس لذا كان إبليس ُيقاومه*


** طاعة الله أعظم من طاعة غيره*

** العمل الناجح يُقاوم *


----------



## raf3 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

ربنا معاكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عدة اسئلة اريد الاجابة عليها*

الأخ الفاضل / كوماندوز
+++ أين التعارض ، فيما قاله الأخ الحبيب ماى روك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++ الكلام واضح لكل من يقرأ بتفهـُّـمٍ .
++++ إذ لا يفيد أن تقرأ فقط ، بل -- كما علمنا الإنجيل == أن تقرأ وتفحص ، لكى تفهم فهماً صحيحاً .
+++++ فإنه يقول ، أن سجود المسيح مستحيل ، لأنه هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، فاللاهوت هو الذى ينبغى له السجود .++ كما يقول أن الشيطان كان يجهل بحدوث التجسد الإلهى ، لا يدرك بإتحاد اللاهوت بذلك الناسوت .
++++++ فأين التعارض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++++++ أما عن عدم علم الشيطان  بإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، فذلك هو الأمر الطبيعى .
++++++++ فاللاهوت لا يـُـرى لأى أحد ، إلاَّ بسماح من الله ، وبالكيفية التى يحددها الله .
+++++++++ فوجود اللاهوت -- متحداً بالناسوت -- يظل مخفياً عن كل المخلوقات ، إلاّ إذا أراد الله إعلان ذاته .
++ فالقاعدة ، هى أن اللاهوت محجوب عن الأنظار -- لكل المخلوقات -- والإستثناء هو الإعلان عن ذاته بذاته .


----------

